# anyone use strange dogs pee to pee pad train?



## cassie77586 (May 2, 2006)

I"m trying to pee pad train my malt, but have had no luck until it was suggested to me to use another dogs pee to annoint the pee pad and let him smell it so he will want to pee over it. It was working for a few days, I was rewarding him for peeing on the pad and then suddenly he lost interest in peeing over the other dogs pee? Do I need to find a new "pee donor" because he has gotten used to the current "donor's" smell? I'm also interested in hearing from anyone else who has used this method.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

umm...well...i've never used any *other* dog's pee.... i just used my dog's when he had an accident. i would kind of blot the mess with a pad and use that pad to show him where to go after that. it worked very well for me/him.
good luck with your pee pad training!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I"m trying to pee pad train my malt, but have had no luck until it was suggested to me to use another dogs pee to annoint the pee pad and let him smell it so he will want to pee over it. It was working for a few days, I was rewarding him for peeing on the pad and then suddenly he lost interest in peeing over the other dogs pee? Do I need to find a new "pee donor" because he has gotten used to the current "donor's" smell? I'm also interested in hearing from anyone else who has used this method.[/B]



I think I would wait until he goes and take the pad and blot
a little urine of his and use his own pee to train him. I have
never heard of this method, but I'm sure someone here has.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I think I would wait until he goes and take the pad and blot
> a little urine of his and use his own pee to train him. I have
> never heard of this method, but I'm sure someone here has.[/B]










we pretty much posted the same exact thing at the same exact time!!


----------



## cassie77586 (May 2, 2006)

Yep, I've tried the blot his own pee method with no results. But when I first stated using pee from a dog he doesn't know, he couldn't help but to pee over it every time I let him sniff it. If I could keep those results up for a week or two, I'm sure he would start to think to himself "Wait a minute, every time I pee on that contraption over there she gives me a treat and pets me. I'm gonna pee over there all the time!!!".


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Yep, I've tried the blot his own pee method with no results. But when I first stated using pee from a dog he doesn't know, he couldn't help but to pee over it every time I let him sniff it. If I could keep those results up for a week or two, I'm sure he would start to think to himself "Wait a minute, every time I pee on that contraption over there she gives me a treat and pets me. I'm gonna pee over there all the time!!!".[/B]


i was just thinking... that method may be developing a bad habit. i would think that using another dogs urine to make him potty on his pad is like forcing him to mark his own territory and could escalate the behavior. you do not want to start him marking. it's a very tough behavior to break. the only advice i can offer you is to be consistent. just keep showing him where you want him to potty. when you see him starting to sniff around and think he may be looking for a place to go...take him over to his pad. consistency is they key.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=260807
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Carrie. Seems like that method would just reinforce the marking instinct. My Boo won't pee or poop where another dog has gone. He prefers his own special areas with his own scent. He is nearly 3 yrs old now & perfectly trained to go outside but he only pees or poops in a certain area. He will mark over another dogs pee though if it's in his territory. I wouldn't dare bring another dogs scent into my home. I feel this would be a step backward in potty training. Potty training is learned behaivor, marking is instinctual. I would be interested in knowing if anyone has ever had success using that method though.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I never used a strange dog's urine (how does one go about asking people for it much less collecting it?). However, back at our former city, during a period of time when the vet was advising against letting the dogs out at all because of the rampant disease in the area, I tried to talk Little C into going back to piddle pads. And, I even demonstrated it. Yes, I piddled on the piddle pad in front of my dogs. Sir N was HORRIFIED. Little C wasn't paying attention. And no, it didn't work.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=260799
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that funny Carrie...great minds think alike!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> ... (how does one go about asking people for it much less collecting it?)...[/B]


I had the same thought ~ visions of AI techniques came to mind


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Well now I've heard everything!!!















































































I honestly can say I've NEVER thought of peeing on the peepad!!!!!!!!





> I never used a strange dog's urine (how does one go about asking people for it much less collecting it?). However, back at our former city, during a period of time when the vet was advising against letting the dogs out at all because of the rampant disease in the area, I tried to talk Little C into going back to piddle pads. And, I even demonstrated it. Yes, I piddled on the piddle pad in front of my dogs. Sir N was HORRIFIED. Little C wasn't paying attention. And no, it didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

TMI


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I used diluted ammonia (equal parts water/ammonia). Urnine has ammonia in it so your dog will think he (or some other) dog has peed on the pad. This worked from me when I first was using newspaper and then when I switched to pads. I sprinkled it all over the pad.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Apart from the hassle of collecting another dog's pee, I would be very reluctant to do this myself. If you puppy is young and still having shots I would think another dog's urine could carry outside bacteria that may actually make your little one ill. I know it's a remote chance but the chance could be there.

We have just ordered two Porta Potty K-9 turf style pads and we are hoping that when Koko arrives and he uses it Scooby may also use it in the winter so he can just go in the garage on that rather than going right outside in the snow etc. seeing as how he hates the cold and rain and snow...

I actually spoke to the lady today about the Porta Potty and they have just completed a convention in Las Vagas with them and they had them laid out on demo. she said you wouldn't believe the dogs that just came over and peed on them, apparently they have an irresistable odur and dogs just love to pee on them. I am sure hoping this is the case with Scooby and Koko..keep your fingers crossed.









http://www.portabledogpotty.com/


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

There is a puppy training spay that you can buy that lets the puppy know where to go. We used it with both Sylphide and Shrek to pad train them and it worked for us.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Henry has been a real toughy to train. What works best for him, and Billy, is when another one of the dogs pee is on the pad. So I would take a "fresh" pad, press it on Joplin's and Frankie's pad, and then put it in the boy's area. It does work for us, as well as "new" fosters.

As another poster said, you can buy the "fake" pee in a bottle. This helps too.


----------



## cassie77586 (May 2, 2006)

I did try the puppy training spray, he was uninterested.And then I tried the ammonia, he was repulsed by the smell and wouldn't go near it. He is nearly a year old and the strange dog scent seems to be all that works to get him to go on the pad. He is current on all his shots. Most other dogs are potty trained by now, I'm afraid soon he will be to old to learn potty ettiquite(sp?).


----------

